

Gartner:XMPP future standard for real time communication - BuddhaSource
http://www.process-one.net/en/blogs/article/gartner_xmpp_becoming_a_universal_standard/

======
avdempsey
This is a press release with no evidence cited about XMPP's takeover. They do
say there is some evidence in two linked documents, but both are behind pay
walls. Where's the meat?

~~~
BuddhaSource
Twitter uses XMPP and now even diaspora is also looking into to adopting XMPP.

Again may not be enough to call it 'the meat' :P

~~~
avdempsey
LOL, but even those two points aren't mentioned in the article.

I'm down to talk about XMPP; I share your interest in the subject. I just
don't know why anyone voted this particular submission up.

Sorry, I don't mean to be an HN curmudgeon.

~~~
johnny22
It would nice if it would have been more specific about google's usage (for
IM) or facebook's usage at all.

Although facebook still sucks at it (no tls support yet even)

------
trotsky
Gartner is pay to play research.

------
yesimahuman
Is there a non-xml "flavor" of xmpp? Doesn't seem like an xml protocol is the
wave of the future based on current trends.

------
BuddhaSource
XMPP is known for real time but poor to scale. I have my doubts on this, but
could somebody suggest any alternatives?

~~~
imaginator
So perhaps a badly written individual server doesn't scale (neither does an
individual Apache instance).

Google manages to scale XMPP to support each of their Gmail users. Is that big
enough?

Nokia runs all of the Ovi account on a Tigase-based backend. That's quite a
few users.

And all these disperate networks federate into a massive <cough>"web-
scale"</cough> cloud of XMPP federation.

So as someone building massively scaled components on XMPP, it scales!

